# FL 11YO free



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'll send the ad to the FL GR Rescues, hopefully they will contact the owner and will be able to get this girl into Rescue.

ETA-Info sent


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, just wow......don't know how people think this is okay?!?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It's hard to say what the circumstances are. 

When I was helping CFGRR with Intake when they were operating, we had two Sr. Girls come into Rescue, her owner went into a Nursing home. Family members wouldn't/couldn't take them, no idea really what the reason was. 

I also helped a lady who was terminally ill get her three shelties into a Rescue. Apparently she didn't have any family members that would take them. 

If something happened to a family member or a very close friend of mine and they couldn't care for their animals, I would take their animals in or find very good homes for them if I couldn't care for all of them.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

OMG your link did not work for me but brought me to 100's of past adds for free golden retrievers... who knew.

Thanks for getting these out there and trying to help.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is still working for me, but like you, I have seen many today... amazing.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I got a reply from ECGRR, they have contacted the owner. 

ECGRR is the GR Rescue that serves the Panhandle area where this girl is located. 

I don't know if I'll get any updates or not though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I got a reply from ECGRR, they have contacted the owner.
> 
> ECGRR is the GR Rescue that serves the Panhandle area where this girl is located.
> 
> I don't know if I'll get any updates or not though.


Carolina Mom: Thank you so much for contacting the rescue-hopefully they can save her!!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

yes, thank you!!!


----------

